# Sanctus reach campaign: suggested points?



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I'm starting the red waaagh! with my guard player buddy and I'm going over the campaign scenarios, but they don't say anything about how large the armies should be. I have the PDF version. I understand that they must want us to "forge the narrative" but just giving a blanket number of points to each player doesn't seem right with all of the special rules involved. We've played other campaigns and those usually give each player a specific amount of points based off if what bonuses that player has in the scenarios. 


Have any of you guys played this campaign yet or do you guys have an idea of the points limit for each scenario? I'm at a loss


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

hi, man.
Honestly, many of those engagements should be played at an apocalypse level.
Otherwise, i think that a differnt point value should be used in some missions, made even with stratagems or other bonuses given to the "disadvantaged" faction. 
If this is not your style, i feel that the list should be at least 1850 pts (a tourney point level, that is)

IMHO, a lovely set up for the missions should be this:

1) (PLANETSTRIKE)Orks 3000 pts , Imperials 2000 + 2 stratagems and 2 fortifications free

2) (NORMAL GAME) Orks 2500 pts, Imperials 2500 pts, at least 1000 pts should be spent in Knights formations. (meaning at least 3 knights)

3) (NORMAL GAME) Orke & Imperials 1850pts 

4) (NORMAL GAME) Orks & Imperials 2000 pts

5) (PLANETSTRIKE) Orks 3000 pts , Imperials 2000 pts + 2 stratagems, mandatory 2 bridges and impassable terrain dividing the map

6)(NORMAL GAME) Orks & Imperials 1500 pts

7) (PLANETSTRIKE) Orks & Imperials 1850 pts

8) (PLANETSTRIKE) Orks & Imperials 1500 pts

9) (PLANETSTRIKE) Orks & Imperials 1000 pts (honestly this battle is a skirmish compared to those before)

10) (i'd make this an Apocalyptic Planestrike, merging the two rules) 
Ork & Imperials 3000 pts

11) (APOCALYPSE, again...if that battle is not apoclypse...) Ork & Imperials 5000 pts

I've not played the whole campaign, mind you. Just throwing my two cents


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks! I'll have to talk to my buddy and see what he'd like to do, but this sounds about right


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

neferhet said:


> 1) (PLANETSTRIKE)Orks 3000 pts , Imperials 2000 + 2 stratagems and 2 fortifications free
> 
> 2) (NORMAL GAME) Orks 2500 pts, Imperials 2500 pts, at least 1000 pts should be spent in Knights formations. (meaning at least 3 knights)
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! I've been meaning to play this campaign since it came out but my ork playing friends all seem to leave before I get a chance... and I don't have any assembled imperial knights. I think the sizes that you suggest will be suitable for the scale of the campaign to feel right and the time for the games... though I personally would try the mission eleven game at more like 10000 points aside.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Iraquiel 


Iraqiel said:


> though I personally would try the mission eleven game at more like 10000 points aside.


More than 10000? WOW! I'd never be able to finish such a game! Also, if i understand correctly, the last battle should be bigger, correct? From the story, at least, i get that idea...If you make that 10.000 you should make 12000 pts the last one but that..is madness!!:laugh: If you do that, we need pictures!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, my ork friends would have to team up and fly up to Darwin to manage that, but I'll see if I can do an army shot of the Imperial Guard once I've finished my heavy weapons guys and my support vehicles force.


10000 a side is going to be a battle over a weekend and possibly the next weekend as well... but I reckon it'd totally be worth it!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I have around 5000 points of Orks so that's the best I can manage hah my friend has a large IG army tho, and we should still get some really cool games in. I played the first mission at the points you gave me and I steamrolled right through him. I made him feel better tho by telling him that its supposed to be that way since the campaign story shows the orks as overwhelming the IG defenses anyways and he agreed. We have our 2nd game coming up. Unfortunately, we only have 1 knight with us, so I told him that he can use his space wolves if he'd like to compliment his army. I m bummed that it wont be complete canon, but the end of the campaign story does say that you can switch armies around if youd like


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Jdojo18 said:


> I have around 5000 points of Orks so that's the best I can manage hah my friend has a large IG army tho, and we should still get some really cool games in. I played the first mission at the points you gave me and I steamrolled right through him. I made him feel better tho by telling him that its supposed to be that way since the campaign story shows the orks as overwhelming the IG defenses anyways and he agreed. We have our 2nd game coming up. Unfortunately, we only have 1 knight with us, so I told him that he can use his space wolves if he'd like to compliment his army. I m bummed that it wont be complete canon, but the end of the campaign story does say that you can switch armies around if youd like


Extra cool! The first battle is honestly hands down to the orcs. they arrived and smashed the scarce imperial defences. The second one, however, with Knights intervention, is another story...in your campaign you could have just a single Knight House join forces, but alongside a Great Company of Fenris!
And that would be epic too!
When you arrive at the battle of the bridges, i recommend to deploy as per fluff  much more epicness will ensue! Also, mimiking the units involved in the fluff can be hylarious.
Let us know how the game unfolds!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Will do! We should be playing in a week or so but I'll keep you guys updated on how it moves along. I just bought 90 ork boys for 45$ bucks too, so the green tide is coming in that bridge battle


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Jdojo18 said:


> the green tide is coming in that bridge battle


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH! :biggrin:


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Alright guys, me and my buddy played our third mission yesterday at 1850 Points. It was the mission where the ork stompa is in the middle of the map on a hill and all of the other ork stuff starts off in reserve with the outflank special rule. Joe, my Imperial buddy, had a bunch of tanks and a knight (with the new rules where it only has a bunch of big guns, no reaper chainsword) and pummeled the stompa on the first turn. My stompa came out of first turn with 2 hull points left and my stompa ate a demolisher and blew up an Exterminator Russ. 

Once my orks came in second turn, it was a total rout. Aside from one biker unit that went flat out, every ork unit that ccame from reserves killed a unit. I killed around 4 tanks and an infantry squad in that second turn, and that left joe with very few options. He did manage to kill my stompa on the second turn tho, but then Grukk came out of iit and used his powerclaw to tear apart a Leman russ Exterminator that was too close.

Third turn came and my tank bustas killed his only knight and my other units finished everything else off. Tabled at the top of turn 3.

I liked this mission very much, but giving outflank to the orks is tough, especially when used right. I think if the orks are forced to take a minimum of 2 or three full ork slugga mobs to simulate the Imperials being in the middle of the ork horde assault, then that gives the ork player little options to abuse the outflanking. Mine was a little too effective...

Joe was also crippled a bit because the mission requires at least 3 knights, but we only have one to use. The leman russ tanks are nasty, but 3 knights are harder to face than leman russ tanks. 

Next game we are going to proxy some Knights in order to give Joe a chance since i've won all three games so far. We know that the orks are supposed to win the first few, but it cant be great for Joe's morale to keep losing.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Jdojo18 said:


> Joe was also crippled a bit because the mission requires at least 3 knights,


i think you have the problem just here. Try to play this mission again with the knights and you'll see how easy is to kill a stompa second turn and not to be tabled 3rd turn


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

neferhet said:


> i think you have the problem just here. Try to play this mission again with the knights and you'll see how easy is to kill a stompa second turn and not to be tabled 3rd turn


Well tbh, the tanks that Joe brought did tons of damage. Everything he had was anti armor. He even had devil dogs lol, he was just having poor rolls and I had stealth with night fighting. I also hid my Stompa behind the hill on the first turn giving me a cover save. Those stompas sure are sneaky in the dark...

We have our 4th game coming up and he'll have the 3 Knights.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

neferhet said:


> i think you have the problem just here. Try to play this mission again with the knights and you'll see how easy is to kill a stompa second turn and not to be tabled 3rd turn


This.

But at the same time, that pretty much forces an Ork player to just run as many Tankbustaz as he can. Adamantine Lance was nasty enough without having access to the new toys.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

We'll see how the next few games go. This next mission has knights, but the one after that doesn't, so it should be a really fun game


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Alright guys! Mission 4 was played out yesterday against me buddy, Joe. We did 2050 points (50 for extra little upgrades he wanted) and it went out great! 

We set up the board as close to the map given as we could. Joe brought 3 knights from the updated codex and made them shooty as hell along with the mandatory steel host (also shooty as hell) and I brought 3 full mobz of boyz and a bunch of fast hitting stuff to chase down his knights from my board edge. Pretty much first turn came, he managed to almost completely obliterate an ork squad, even with night fighting, and he killed my warboss. That one sucked because I had bellowing tyrant as his Warlord trait  

My turn came and I kind of shot a few things, but not a lot happened. Most of my stuff was out in reserves. 2nd turn came, his steel host arrived, and thats when I really started feeling the pain. He shot up tons of boyz, and then charged one squad of boyz with two knights and stomped the crap out of them. My nob died in that so I chose to fail my leadership test after losing combat since my weapons were useless and I wanted to shoot at his knights without them being locked in combat. 

My turn came and I managed to kill one of his knights (his warlord with bs5 and a warlord trait mastercrafted machine gun (idr the name. the new st6 ap3 heavy 12 gun) with 6 lootas shooting and getting 2 glances, and a killbolt with a damage chart of 7 and rolling 3 extra hullpoints off :victory:. I also charged his other knight with 3 squads of boyz and got the knight stuck in combat with 3 nobz and powerklaws. By then the game was easy to see how it would end. His one knight was running, he we was screening the escape with his steel host and bubble wrapping with tanks, and my bikers and tankbustas were in pursuit. We called it a tie since with killpoints, first blood, and warlord, then getting a knight off against my kill points and killing two knights was too easy to see a victor. We both had to leave and now we're planning the next mission, which easily looks like the most fun. The River Runs Red :biggrin: Him and his son are buling that map with legos, so i'm excited.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool man! I'd love to see a pic from the map made of lego!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow Jdojo, that sounds totally excellent! I had a good IG v Orks game today playing the White Dwarf Explorator mission, and the new mysterious objectives made it really good! The guardsmen lost, with my deathstrike stubbornly refusing to fire until the very last turn (5) and both of my flanks totally collapsed in the face of his mega armoured warboss and tankbusta/bikes/morkanaught team. We finished up 2 Objectives each with Orks holding first blood (after seizing the initiative) and linebreaker. Excellent game!

Looking forward to hearing about mission 5, do you think you'll be able to get some pictures?


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> Looking forward to hearing about mission 5, do you think you'll be able to get some pictures?


Yeah, I'll be sure to post some next time! I'm glad to hear your experiences with Orks have left you bruised not not beaten. That way we can come back for annuva go, see!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Sorry for the long period between posts. My computer died :shok: 

Anyways, we played our 5th mission, The River Runs Red, and it was pretty cool. I kinda messed up my list and I brought too many units that I wanted to play around with rather than brought what I needed to win. I didn't realize that points were based off of units in the Imperial deployment zone and not kill points. Ah well.

The game went pretty closely to how the story went tho. Orks poofing in and out from Tellyporting in and assualt on deep strike from Planetstrike rules. Grukk came in and murdered some Bullgryns on the bridge, and my buddy was sweating from all of the carnage. 

Unfortunately, I took some major losses from deep strike. Not a single one of my orks landed where they were supposed to and one completely died from rolling a 1 on the mishap table :threaten: 

I'll try and post pictures when I can. Until then, I'll keep you guys updated on the next mission


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Jdojo18 said:


> Unfortunately, I took some major losses from deep strike. Not a single one of my orks landed where they were supposed to and one completely died from rolling a 1 on the mishap table


eh, that's the reason why orks are not fond in tellyporta teknology :biggrin:


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I was so sad. An entire shoota boyz mob with a nob and PK and a lvl 2 weird boy :cray: 

I tried bringing some artillery pieces to soften the other side of the river so my boyz could make it to the other side, but it didn't work out the way I wanted to to. I'm not too sad about it tho because in the fluff, the orks lose the battle anyways, and my buddy could use a win to bring his spirits up hah


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Sounds like a great game, I find that deep striking enemy units are either the worst enemy or best for my guard, depending on how they scatter. Jdojo, jump over to my project log and check out the last game I had with Guard & Chaos vs Marines (with a little bit of Guard). 

Looking forward to seeing your pictures from the game!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

I try to not deep strike unless its with small units and not entire 30 boy mobz lol but the campaign narrative called for it! :grin: 

That game looked great!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Wow a 30 boy mob deepstriking! You need 15" square of space, never mind the scatter!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Iraqiel said:


> Wow a 30 boy mob deepstriking! You need 15" square of space, never mind the scatter!


It just...felt right lol

not to mention I was deep striking two other x30 boyz mobs along with it :laugh:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That's all kinds of crazy. Perfect for an ork player, my hat off to you sir!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Played the 6th mission last night! The Clockwork Massacre. This mission was pretty fun and it went differently than me and my friend assumed. I brought a painboy, 3 x30 boy mobz, 3 trukker boyz, and a battle wagon with Grukk and 3 meganobz. My buddy brought a promethium line, 2 medusas, 2 hellhounds, Gerantius, and a bunch of infantry with more flamers...

First turn he focused most of his heavy stuff on my battlewagon and managed to immobilize it. Then Grukk hopped out and charge the knight while all of my boyz charged up to attack the defensive lines. Gerantius managed to kill one meganob and put two wounds on Grukk. I was trying to tank the wounds with Grukk since he had 4 in this mission, eternal warrior, and a 5+ FNP. Then Grukk hit, did 2 glances. Not spectacular..

Then the Meganob hit. 4 hits then 4 penatrating hits Gerantius blew up and killed everything around him, including Grukk and his meganobz lol it was a great start to a game. 

The rest of it was pretty much my boyz charging the lines and Joe using his Priests to give his unit battle hymns in close combat. It was pretty close. I ended up winning, but We are going to call it a tie because He forgot to use his bonus from the last mission that he won, and I took gretchin in my list which was over on points. Whoops :dunno:

Oh, and I'm going to florida for a vacation this week. After that I'll start posting pictures


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

pics for the picture gods! Great game, this must have been!


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Ok, this may seem like a dumb question, but how do you post pictures here :x I have a few but I'm having trouble figuring it out


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I upload my pics on this site
http://postimage.org/
pretty easy and straightforward.
When you upload them, the site gives you the option to copy a line of code that you can just copy-paste into the message here.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I use Flickr. They give you a terabyte of storage for your images. There's very little in the way of distracting ads. And there's a bunch of ways to share your photos including a "copy bbcode" function.

I'm using it to post here and it looks like this:

ChaosOgryns_with_BBCode-code by warped forge, on Flickr


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Ok thanks guys! Here are a couple of pictures from the 5th mission, The River Runs Red


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm. Those appear really small viewing through tapatalk.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Hmm. Those appear really small viewing through tapatalk.


not sure if it works for Tapatalk but they are quite a bit bigger when you click on them


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

what kind of terrain is that?? seems handy to build some hills!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

It looks like tiles from a game called the lost world by mb or hasbo.


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Those are Heroscape by hasbro. My friend said that they are kind of expensive, but if you repaint them and add some more terrain to individual pieces, it can look really nice. Great for hills too


----------

